# Estaba/era un viento templado



## robertopolaco

Hola estimados colegas:
¿Cuál opción es correcta?


> Estaba/era un viento templado. Las hojas volaban llenando la calzada, remontándose hasta caer de nuevo desde las copas de los árboles.


Yo creo que "estaba" porque el viento no es permanente o fijo. Además pensaba que la palabra "viento" se usa con "hace".
Espero que alguien me ayude.
Un saludo


----------



## Saúl Ortega

*Era*, *hacía* o *había*; no _estaba_.

*Aclaro:* _*Era*_ se usa sólo si antes de esa frase ya se ha hablado del viento. Si antes no se ha hablado de él, entonces no se usa *era*:

_El viento me sacudió. Era un viento...
(Aquí empieza el enunciado) Hacía/Había un viento..._


----------



## _SantiWR_

Hola:

Además de las ya reseñadas, otra opción menos coloquial pero más acorde al tono literario de tu frase es soplaba:

_Soplaba un viento templado. Las hojas volaban llenando la calzada, remontándose hasta caer de nuevo desde las copas de los árboles._


Santiago.


----------



## robertopolaco

Saúl Ortega said:


> *Era*, *hacía* o *había*; no _estaba_.
> 
> *Aclaro:* _*Era*_ se usa sólo si antes de esa frase ya se ha hablado del viento. Si antes no se ha hablado de él, entonces no se usa *era*:
> 
> _El viento me sacudió. Era un viento..._
> _(Aquí empieza el enunciado) Hacía/Había un viento..._


 ¿Por qué no puede ser "estaba"?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

robertopolaco said:


> ¿Por qué no puede ser "estaba"?


¡Porque no!  

No sé... Quizás no exista una explicación lógica, simplemente no se usa y ya...  (pero mejor espera a ver si alguien más sí tiene una explicación)


Pero sí se puede usar en otros casos:

_No pudimos volar la cometa. El viento estaba en nuestra contra._


----------



## robertopolaco

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¡Porque no!
> 
> No sé... Quizás no exista una explicación lógica, simplemente no se usa y ya...  (pero mejor espera a ver si alguien más sí tiene una explicación)


 Bueno,
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Para mí es dificil comprender por qué no se puede usar "estaba" en este caso. Se podría pensar que el viento (que sopla o hace) no es algo fijo o permanente y por eso yo elegiría "estaba" y no "era". Pero bueno, si me decís que no, pues no, aunque me gustaría conocer la regla que dice por qué no.
Otra vez muchas gracias.
Un saludo cordial


----------



## juancampos

Estaba sonaría mejor si cambiaras ligeramente la oración: *Estaba el viento templado...* aunque no es lo común. Te aconsejo que modifiques la construcción por *Soplaba un viento templado*, *El viento era templado* o, simplemente, evita el verbo *El templado viento movía las hojas...*


----------



## robertopolaco

juancampos said:


> Estaba sonaría mejor si cambiaras ligeramente la oración: *Estaba el viento templado...* aunque no es lo común. Te aconsejo que modifiques la construcción por *Soplaba un viento templado*, *El viento era templado* o, simplemente, evita el verbo *El templado viento movía las hojas...*


 Hola Juancampos:
Es que la frase viene de un manual de español (nivel C1) y no la puedo cambiar. Quiero comprender por qué va con "era" y no con "estaba". 
Me interesa por qué en tu ejemplo con "estaba" cambias el artículo indefinido (un) por el artículo definido (el) y entonces sí, que usas "estaba". ¿Los artículos también influyen en la elección de los verbos? 
Un saludo


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Sí, sí influyen los artículos. Y también cambia el lugar en donde debe estar el verbo: 

Era un viento frío que me congelaba los dedos...  (cabe añadir que esta opción suena un poco poética, como de literatura. No suena natural.)
El viento estaba frío y me congelaba los dedos...  (sí suena natural)
El viento era frío y me congelaba los dedos...  (sí suena natural)

Estaba un viento frío que me congelaba los dedos... 

(No me preguntes por qué...)


----------



## Peterdg

Cursillo sobre ser/estar

La verdad, es difícil y, a veces, sutil, sobre todo en este caso porque hay varios elementos que importan aquí.

No sé qué reglas empleas para decidir entre ser y estar; yo utilizo las siguientes:

1) "estar" denota un "estado" en el que algo se encuentra.
2) "ser" denota un atributo de algo, algo inherente.

Fíjate en que esto no tiene nada que ver con "temporal"/"permanente".

También hay otra regla que es muy importante (y fácil):
3) _X_ es/está _sustantivo_ : en este caso, siempre "ser" y nunca "estar".

Ahora podemos empezar:

Lo ha resumido muy bien Saúl; utilizaré sus ejemplos para explicar la cosa:

A)_ Era__ un viento frío que me congelaba los dedos_: es una construcción impersonal. En este caso, puedes aplicar la regla 3). Por ser una construcción impersonal, _X_ es implícito. En este caso, tampoco puedes invertir la secuencia de palabras; no puedes decir: _un viento era frío que me..._
lo que demuestra que es una construcción impersonal. Otra cosa; sólo hay una construcción impersonal en español que empieza con "estar" y es "está claro": todo el resto de las construcciónes impersonales de este tipo empiezan con "ser".

B)_ El__ viento estaba frío y me congelaba los dedos_: en este caso consideras "frío" como un estado del viento. Necesariamente lo opones (el estado) a otro estado que podría tener en el contexto. 

C)_ El__ viento era frío y me congelaba los dedos_: aquí, "frío" es un atributo del viento. En mi opinión, es la opción más común (y que utilizaría yo: la verdad, me cuesta encontrar un contexto en el que utilizaría "estar", como en el ejemplo anterior).

D)_ Estaba el viento templado_: Aquí, hay una inversión de sujeto/verbo. La frase equivale a: _El viento estaba templado_. Entonces, no es una construcción impersonal que vimos en el primer ejemplo y viene a ser lo mismo que B)

Ahora venimos a la diferencia entre el artículo definido e indefinido y su relación con ser/estar.

Escojamos otro ejemplo que quedará más claro:

_La mesa está sucia_. El estado de *esta* mesa es "sucio".
_Una mesa está sucia_. En este caso, necesariamente tienes que interpretar "una" como "1", la cifra. También se describe el estado en el que se encuentra esta única mesa. "Una mesa" equivale aquí a "una de las mesas".
_Una mesa es/está útil_. Aquí describes un atributo de una mesa en general. Por eso: ser.
_La mesa es útil_. Describes un atributo de una mesa particular.

En estos ejemplos puedes ver que no es muy probable utilizar el artículo indefinido con "estar + _adjetivo_".


----------



## chileno

O sea, que es totalmente errado decir "estaba haciendo un viento helado"?


----------



## Erreconerre

robertopolaco said:


> Hola estimados colegas:
> ¿Cuál opción es correcta?
> 
> Yo creo que "estaba" porque el viento no es permanente o fijo. Además pensaba que la palabra "viento" se usa con "hace".
> Espero que alguien me ayude.
> Un saludo


 
Las dos formas me parecen absurdas, y quien tiene un dominio elemental del idioma no las usa.
Es mas usual _había_ un viento templado, _hacía_ un viento templado, _soplaba_, etc. Pero _estaba y era_ se usa en poesía, y  en poesía arcaizante.


----------



## Cebolleta

Erreconerre said:


> Las dos formas me parecen absurdas, y quien tiene un dominio elemental del idioma no las usa.
> Es mas usual _había_ un viento templado, _hacía_ un viento templado, _soplaba_, etc. Pero _estaba y era_ se usa en poesía, y  en poesía arcaizante.



Revisa la primera respuesta, la de Saúl Ortega:



Saúl Ortega said:


> *Aclaro:* _*Era*_ se usa sólo si antes de esa frase ya se ha hablado del viento. Si antes no se ha hablado de él, entonces no se usa *era*:
> 
> _El viento me sacudió. Era un viento..._



En este caso no tiene nada de arcaizante ni de absurdo. Si quieres otro ejemplo:

Ayer hizo mucho viento. Era un viento templado. [...]​


----------



## hosec

chileno said:


> O sea, que es totalmente errado decir "estaba haciendo un viento helado"?


 

No, chileno: ahí el que usas es el verbo "hacer" ("estar" sólo es un verbo auxiliar de una perífrasis verbal durativa del verbo "hacer").


Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

hosec said:


> No, chileno: ahí el que usas es el verbo "hacer" ("estar" sólo es un verbo auxiliar de una perífrasis verbal durativa del verbo "hacer").
> 
> 
> Saludos


 ¡De acuerdo con esto!


----------



## chileno

hosec said:


> No, chileno: ahí el que usas es el verbo "hacer" ("estar" sólo es un verbo auxiliar de una perífrasis verbal durativa del verbo "hacer").
> 
> 
> Saludos



Meconque!

Gracias.


----------



## Erreconerre

Cebolleta said:


> Revisa la primera respuesta, la de Saúl Ortega:
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso no tiene nada de arcaizante ni de absurdo. Si quieres otro ejemplo:
> Ayer hizo mucho viento. Era un viento templado. [...]​


 
Mejor revisa tú la pregunta para que veas que antes de _Estaba/era un viento_ _templado_ no hay ninguna palabra.
Puedes componer la oración, dese luego, modificarla de mil formas. Pero eso es otro asunto que no tiene nada que ver con mi respuesta.
Insisto: empezar una oración diciendo _Estaba un viento templado _sí es arcaizante, por no decir que es hasta grotesco.


----------



## Cebolleta

Erreconerre said:


> Mejor revisa tú la pregunta para que veas que antes de _Estaba/era un viento_ _templado_ no hay ninguna palabra.
> Puedes componer la oración, dese luego, modificarla de mil formas. Pero eso es otro asunto que no tiene nada que ver con mi respuesta.
> Insisto: empezar una oración diciendo _Estaba un viento templado _sí es arcaizante, por no decir que es hasta grotesco.



Muy cierto: en la pregunta original no había nada antes de esa frase. Ahora bien, ya en la primera respuesta Saúl Ortega ha dejado muy claro en qué condiciones _se podría_ usar "era". Varias horas después afirmas tajantemente: "las dos formas me parecen absurdas, y quien tiene un dominio elemental del idioma no las usa", sin indicar en qué casos podría ser correcta.

Como escribes _varias horas_ después da toda la impresión de que no te parece adecuada la respuesta primera y que quieres afirmar que en ningún caso usar "era" es válido. Mi intención ha sido que a robertopolaco le quedase claro que tu comentario no invalida el de Saúl. Si eso te ofende, lo siento mucho por ti, pero me mantengo en mi intento de aclaración.


----------



## Erreconerre

Cebolleta said:


> Muy cierto: en la pregunta original no había nada antes de esa frase. Ahora bien, ya en la primera respuesta Saúl Ortega ha dejado muy claro en qué condiciones _se podría_ usar "era". Varias horas después afirmas tajantemente: "las dos formas me parecen absurdas, y quien tiene un dominio elemental del idioma no las usa", sin indicar en qué casos podría ser correcta.
> 
> Como escribes _varias horas_ después da toda la impresión de que no te parece adecuada la respuesta primera y que quieres afirmar que en ningún caso usar "era" es válido. Mi intención ha sido que a robertopolaco le quedase claro que tu comentario no invalida el de Saúl. Si eso te ofende, lo siento mucho por ti, pero me mantengo en mi intento de aclaración.


 
Bien. 
Pero cuando yo respondo, generalmente, lo hago a quien pregunta, no a quien contesta.
Mi respuesta fue a quien preguntó.
Y es cierto que respondo después de varias horas, pero eso es normal en este foro; hay quien responde después de varios días.


----------



## Peterdg

Erreconerre said:


> Bien.
> Pero cuando yo respondo, generalmente, lo hago a quien pregunta, no a quien contesta.
> Mi respuesta fue a quien preguntó.
> Y es cierto que respondo después de varias horas, pero eso es normal en este foro; hay quien responde después de varios días.


Lo que es normal en este foro es que leas las contribuciones de los otros antes de contestar a una duda. Si después de varias horas planteas algo que es completamente contrario a lo que dijo otro forero, se puede suponer que no estás de acuerdo con lo que dijo este otro forero. Si además dices que lo que dijo otro hablante nativo es algo que alguien con un dominio elemental de la lengua nunca diría, yo lo interpretaría como un insulto directo.

Un saludo,

Peter


----------



## RamCar

Hola, sé que llego tarde pero espero que mi contribución te sea de ayuda:
"Estaba un viento templado" es incorrecto porque aquí el verbo estar se usa como equivalente del verbo haber impersonal hablando de seres animados (por ejemplo, se dice "Están mis papás" en lugar de "Hay mis papás" ) y que requiere la inversión del sujeto, por lo que "Estaba un viento templado" *no* es equivalente a "Un viento templado estaba", sino a "Había un viento templado", la diferencia es que usando el verbo estar, junto con la inversión, le damos un carácter animado al viento, mientras que si usaras el verbo haber, no lo harías. En un contexto donde el viento si puede tener características de ser animado (algún chiste, o fábula), tu oración en particular SÍ es posible. De hecho cuando leí la frase por primera vez pensé que era la primera línea de algún chiste.
En cuanto a ser/estar, creo que las reglas son las mismas:
El viento estaba fuerte (pero luego amainó)
El viento era fuerte (en esa región del mundo siempre sopla fuerte el viento)


----------



## robertopolaco

Muchas gracias a todos que han participado en este hilo. Para mí ha sido una gran ayuda.
Un saludo,
Robert


----------



## Kaxgufen

robertopolaco said:


> Yo creo que "estaba" porque el viento no es permanente o fijo.



Justamente por esa razón a mí me parece que "estaba" no va.

Si digo, "el trapo está helado y me estoy congelando los dedos", siempre me queda el recurso de calentar el trapo. En cambio, no puedo calentar el viento. Es frío y no hay vuelta que darle.


----------



## robertopolaco

Peterdg said:


> Cursillo sobre ser/estar
> 
> 3) _X_ es/está _sustantivo_ : en este caso, siempre "ser" y nunca "estar".
> 
> A)_ Era__ un viento frío que me congelaba los dedos_: es una construcción impersonal. En este caso, puedes aplicar la regla 3). Por ser una construcción impersonal, _X_ es implícito. En este caso, tampoco puedes invertir la secuencia de palabras; no puedes decir: _un viento era frío que me..._
> lo que demuestra que es una construcción impersonal. Otra cosa; sólo hay una construcción impersonal en español que empieza con "estar" y es "está claro": todo el resto de las construcciónes impersonales de este tipo empiezan con "ser".


 
Hola Peterdg:
Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Quisiera preguntarte una cosa más. Cuando dices: 


> Otra cosa; sólo hay una construcción impersonal en español que empieza con "estar" y es "está claro": todo el resto de las construcciónes impersonales de este tipo empiezan con "ser".


¿Me podrías dar un ejemplo de una frase impersonal con "está claro", por favor?
Un saludo,
Robert
p.d. ¿Y qué opinas de "está bien"?


----------



## ninux

A la pregunta:


robertopolaco said:


> ¿Por qué no puede ser "estaba"?


te contestaste tú mismo:


robertopolaco said:


> Yo creo que "estaba" porque el viento no es permanente o fijo.


Pero, al revés, porque estar *no es un verbo de movimiento*...
Saludos y suerte. Yo también estoy tratando de estudiar para el C


----------



## Peterdg

robertopolaco said:


> Hola Peterdg:
> Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Quisiera preguntarte una cosa más. Cuando dices:
> 
> ¿Me podrías dar un ejemplo de una frase impersonal con "está claro", por favor?
> Un saludo,
> Robert
> p.d. ¿Y qué opinas de "está bien"?


Está claro que éste es un tema muy difícil

Sí, tienes razón, "está bien/mal" también son posibles; la razón aquí es que "ser" es imposible porque "bien" y "mal" son adverbios, incompatibles con "ser".


----------



## mirx

chileno said:


> O sea, que es totalmente errado decir "estaba haciendo un viento helado"?


Desde mi punto de vista, no. Es lo que he esuchado toda la vida.

"Eran como las cinco, ya empezaba a clarear y estaba haciendo un vientecito calador".


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> Está claro que éste es un tema muy difícil


 

¿"Que este es un tema muy difícil" no es una oración sustantiva con función de sujeto?


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> ¿"Que este es un tema muy difícil" no es una oración sustantiva con función de sujeto?


Sí, tienes razón. No es una construcción impersonal. Mira aquí y aquí.
La verdad, no sé cómo llamar estas construcciones. Si tienes buena idea...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una vulgar oración atributiva: el sujeto es la oración substantiva, y el atributo (siempre en masculino que sucede al neutro latino) _claro_. Todas estas construcciones con _ser y adjetivo_, *lógicamente impersonales*, *sintácticamente no* son impersonales, y el sujeto es una oración substantiva introducida por subjunción o una sustantiva de infinitivo (es decir, un substantivo verbal con complementos o sin ellos.
Creo haber tratado este tema ya otras veces en estos foros.


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> Sí, tienes razón. No es una construcción impersonal. Mira aquí y aquí.
> La verdad, no sé cómo llamar estas construcciones. Si tienes buena idea...


 
Solo se me ocurre pensar en la _locución interjectiva_ "Claro está", que a veces yo empleo al revés: "Está claro".


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Es una vulgar oración atributiva: el sujeto es la oración substantiva, y el atributo (siempre en masculino que sucede al neutro latino) _claro_. Todas estas construcciones con _ser y adjetivo_, *lógicamente impersonales*, *sintácticamente no* son impersonales, y el sujeto es una oración substantiva introducida por subjunción o una sustantiva de infinitivo (es decir, un substantivo verbal con complementos o sin ellos.
> Creo haber tratado este tema ya otras veces en estos foros.


¡Hola Xiao!

He buscado, he buscado... (y no encontrado)

Pero me gusta tu sugerencia: "lógicamente impersonales". (Como puedes compobar en los enlaces que puse, me doy cuenta de que es incorrecto llamarlas "impersonales" sin más pero hasta ahora, no tenía mejor opción)



Pinairun said:


> Solo se me ocurre pensar en la _locución interjectiva_ "Claro está", que a veces yo empleo al revés: "Está claro".


Bueno, estoy de acuerdo si lo utilizás sin más (es decir, sin subordinada), pero con subordinada, ¿¿¿???

Y ahora, con este tema zanjado, puedo salir rumbo a Suiza con la conciencia desahogada.


----------

